# Need start-up advice from some old pros!



## GRplowboy (Feb 26, 2011)

I am new to this site and plowing in general. The only experience I have is plowing the parking lot at work but I'd like to get into it as a way earn some extra money. I have a few people who say they would be interested in having me plow their driveways and I know several business owners who would like their parking lots plowed.

My biggest question is, what is the best set-up for a small-time guy like me? I've seen plows on Jeep Wranglers but that seems questionable to me. Maybe not? Or perhaps it would benefit me to start out with nice, heavy-duty set-up with a 3/4 ton truck to allow room for future growth.. that way I would not have to re-tool in a year or two?

I have a while to figure it out because I wouldn't start until next season. Is there a time of year when plows and equipment might be better priced?

Any feedback would be much appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

If you're gonna be pushing parking lots, depending on size of course, I'd get a truck and plow that can handle heavy snow. The guy who plows our local dollar store does it with an S-10 and a little snoway plow. Great driveway rig, probably not great for large open areas. Many passes = More time = Less money.


----------



## KMBertog (Sep 9, 2010)

i have a meyer plow mounted on my wrangler... it's great for doing driveways... big or small. would never hold up doing commercial work though . 

if you plan on any commercial work, get a bigger truck and blade.... 3/4 ton or 1 ton truck. 

welcome to the site, and best of luck! :salute:


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

If you want the opportunity to plow commercial and still handle residential buy a 3/4 ton reg cab (wheelbase is important) and put on an 8 footer. You can add wings for larger areas like commercial lots, the truck has the size, weight, and power to handle commercial, and can easily handle most driveways.

The big truck guys love their big trucks and the jeep/import guys love their little trucks. Each has it's place, but a 3/4 ton is probably the most versatile.
I started plowing commercial only with the Chevy in my sig - them moved into driveways with the same rig- now I'm exclusively driveways and only use the 3/4 ton. A smaller truck would work better in some of my clients, but then anything smaller would have a hard time with a few others of mine.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

A 3/4 ton would be best, but don't forget that along with the truck you need insurance and contracts.


----------

